# Shorts for the fat guy...



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

So I am not small... and as a result, I don't see too many affordable options for riding shorts. The only pair I have is from Nashbar and they work, but I am not sure they work very well. I wear a 44" pant/jean. Any advice for places/brands to look for with the fat guy in mind? I don't care about baggy/spandex... I wear shorts over my current spandex ones any way.


----------



## Wareagle (Jan 28, 2009)

The only spandex shorts I've found that fit me (42"+ waist) are REI's store brand Novara in XXL or Canari brand in XXL. Canari shorts are carried lots of places. I just bought a pair of with a Gel Chamois from Sun & Ski for $39. Here's a link to a pair of Novara's that are the most comfortable (fit and chamois padding wise) of any I've owned:

http://www.rei.com/product/809711

They are for road biking, but I wear nylon baggy shorts over them and never had a problem.


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

I get mine here: http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/baggy_bike_shorts.htm#baggybikeshort

I own the Borah Ridge, Aerotech Cargo & Primal expedition camo shorts and like them all. No bike short is cheap though. $55-75 is average for fat OR fit guys.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Padded Boxer Briefs from REI:*

I'm more of a baggy guy myself. I got these REI Novara baggy bike shorts

http://www.rei.com/product/809764

but found that I was constantly pulling them up because the elastic wasn't enough. I should have gotten some with belt loops or some nylon webbing/string inside and they would have been better.

I then tried the Novara Boxer Briefs and will never look back.

http://www.rei.com/product/794383

Great Chamois padding and I can wear any of my other REI cargo / hiking shorts with them at great comfort. The run pretty big. I normally get XXL in everything at REI but I'm wearing an XL in the Novara stuff. A few more pounds off and I'll be in a large.


----------



## 80nick (Feb 16, 2011)

I just bought some Cannondale bibs in 2xl and they fit great and it sounds like we are about the same size. Wear them under some shorts of your choosing. I like the bibs 'cause now my tights are not half way down my butt 5 minutes into my ride. 

Major plus is also the look on your spouse's face when you walk in to the house and say "honey, look at the new unitard I just bought"


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

REI Novara baggies worked for me when I was 42-44"...

I no longer like baggies because on technical terrain the baggie shorts get "hung up" on my saddle.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

dadtorbn said:


> REI Novara baggies worked for me when I was 42-44"...
> 
> I no longer like baggies because on technical terrain the baggie shorts get "hung up" on my saddle.


You have also lost almost a 100lbs so I am guessing your confidence in Lycra may be a bit higher.  great job


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Adim_X said:


> You have also lost almost a 100lbs so I am guessing your confidence in Lycra may be a bit higher.  great job


Thanks for the compliment.

I have an XXL and a couple of XL Lycra cycling shorts (in addition to the Novara baggies) that I used on my road bike. I got my baggies hung up once or twice and almost crashed where it would have hurt or injured me. Since I had Lycra for my road bike I tried it on the trail and REALLY liked it. I just decided "to hell with what people think! I'm getting my workout! It's their problem not mine!". Safety over road vanity for me! If one sticks to flatish terrain and/or fire roads it's not really much of an issue.


----------



## pippinr (Mar 22, 2011)

Lycra bib shorts are comfortable. The lack of waistband feels much better at the end of the day. Avoid gel pads. Nothing worse than too much baunch-sweat from the gel not breathing. Get a good chamois.

Performance bike elite shorts are made by Pearl Izumi. Great fit, large sizes, great breathable chamois and they come in bibs. I wear 'em cause they are cheap, fit well, last forever, keep my baunch happy, and because I can't find a baggy short that works. After reading this thread, I'm on my way out to REI to check out some baggies to wear over my Performance bibs.

www.performancebike.com


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Oooo... nice tip pippin... I can maybe go over to Performance since they have one local and try some stuff on instead of shooting in the dark? Or is there some sort of taboo about trying on bike shorts?....??


----------



## pippinr (Mar 22, 2011)

no taboo... just keep your undies on when trying on bike shorts. It makes sense when you think about it. They'll have several types there at Performance, and probably several on sale for a really good price.


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

*ATD Outlaw Bullet Mountain Padded Bike Shorts*

It seems as though there is no chance for cheap riding shorts for us big guys, so I bit the bullet and got these for $70...and i'm plenty happy with them. I'm a baggy kinda guy, and these things are awesome especially on all day rides. From what I understand most Aero Tech Designs products are top notch.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

thats the same pair im rockin. i destroyed the right-side cargo pocket on a wicked otb- zipper is gone and half the pocket ripped off- and they havent came apart a single stitch beyond what they ripped in the crash. been washed a good dozen times or more since then. you'll get over the feeling of having a 2-pounder in your drawers soon enough.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I like lycra under other shorts. That way I only need to own a couple pairs of bike shorts but I can wear them under an unlimited number of other shorts. Canari is good, fits great and if the day ever comes when I wear just the lycra, they look decent too. Lifetime warranty is also a bonus.


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

big terry said:


> thats the same pair im rockin. i destroyed the right-side cargo pocket on a wicked otb- zipper is gone and half the pocket ripped off- and they havent came apart a single stitch beyond what they ripped in the crash. been washed a good dozen times or more since then. you'll get over the feeling of having a 2-pounder in your drawers soon enough.


Haha! That's exactly what I was saying at my LBS.. its all good as long as you don't mind the feeling like you got a deucer chillin in your pants. I also took a tumble a little while back in these shorts that tore some of the stitches in the right pocket. It made it a little difficult to zip shut but still functions.


----------



## WebBreaker (Jun 10, 2012)

ATD All the way, nice product
Men's Mountain bike shorts, Loose casual fit baggy cycling short for mtb biking and bicycle touring

they have a great selection of big and tall as well


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

I mostly ride in my REI Novara shorts and mentioned the waist band isn't tight enough. I a clamp from a tent to pinch the waist band tighter. Kinda silly but they were cheap so I'll deal with it.

I also have a pair of EMS Transition Shorts that I like a lot but they were expensive.

I've been meaning to grab a couple pair of these before they are all gone. Considering most of the big dudes in here swear by them and they are on sale. I've never seen them this cheap before?

BlueSkyCycling.com - Hoss Ponderosa Baggy Shorts


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

Bought a pair of Hoss Ponderosa 2x shorts and couldn't get them on. I wear 40-32 dress pants for reference but have abnormally large thighs. Im going to stop by REI and keep my fingers crossed. Im tired of wearing basketball shorts over lycra. The shorts are constantly getting snagged on the saddle.


----------



## thestoutdog (Nov 28, 2011)

Love2pedal.com has great customer service and tons (no pun intended) of sizes and reasonable prices.


----------



## Jphill1301 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm wearing specialized shorts. They are pretty tight but surprisingly don't constrict


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2008)

t51rmkiv said:


> Bought a pair of Hoss Ponderosa 2x shorts and couldn't get them on. I wear 40-32 dress pants for reference but have abnormally large thighs. Im going to stop by REI and keep my fingers crossed. Im tired of wearing basketball shorts over lycra. The shorts are constantly getting snagged on the saddle.


Yeah, the Hoss shorts are great, but the sizing is whack. I wear a 44" waist and had to send my 3xl shorts back when I bought them a few years ago and go up to the largest size they offered, 4xl, and they are pretty snug... So, any of you big 'uns considering buying the Hoss shorts from Blue Sky keep that in mind! IMO they run at least a full size small.


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

Nubster said:


> I like lycra under other shorts. That way I only need to own a couple pairs of bike shorts but I can wear them under an unlimited number of other shorts.


Me too. I have a pair of these (SOBIKE Cycling Shorts-Beino | eBay) on order, intending to use them primarily as underwear. I have padded underwear, but the legs on both pairs are too short and they like to ride up, causing a certain amount of discomfort in all the wrong places.

I am approx. 40-42 in the waist right now and Chinese 4XL will fit (they stretch to about 50 or so). It is always a wise precaution to buy 3XL or 4XL if buying from East Asia, as the definition of XL and over is very different to that of the west.


----------



## rtbs (Mar 31, 2009)

Mt. Borah has shorts up to 5X and run pretty true to US sizing. They aren't the best shorts but they fit well. If you buy a size too big they will ride up do buy the size you normally would wear as they seem to be a half size small but it works once you get going.


----------



## PDKL45 (Jun 1, 2008)

Kona baggies are also fairly good, if a little pricey. After a couple of months of riding to my fiancee's place to walk with her and then ride home, I was pleasantly surprised to be able to fit into the 40 inch waist Kona baggies I bought in anticipation of their fitting me.


----------

